# Busted camera mount



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

depends how much you pissed me off that day


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

One of your guys?

On purpose, or accident? I mean, you're up on a ladder unscrewing this thing, ladder picks that second to wobble a bit, I know I'm grabbing on to something, and if it bends, well, thats better than me dropping. But if it's a case of "don't cares", smack him upside the head with it- might just get the bend out. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know if it was on purpose or not. A 10 dollar part isn't worth making a fuss with a guy over, but it's enough to aggrivate me. I found it in the cardboard box of stuff that's going to be reused. Maybe there is a simple explanation, like maybe the screws were stripped out and he had to rip it off the wall, but the one screw that's still in it is perfect. I dunno. This did happen on Friday, after all. Just makes me feel better to post a picture of it. I just wish I'd have had a head's up on it, so that we weren't scrambling the last minute trying to straighten it without scuffing the paint, or paying 20 bucks more to have one overnighted. Luckily, a little voice in my head caused me to root through the box. 

Oldman... I don't PO anyone on the job. I do that over the Internet. In person, I'm the easiest going guy you'd ever meet. Maybe too easy. Silly me, but I just assume that if you give someone a bit of work to do, they'll do it as well as I would, and they don't need a babysitter. That has been my biggest problem, over the years.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Marc, I am totally with you on this one. Only I wouldn't care if it was a $2 part. 
If it was know that it was to be re-used I'd be pissed inside. Noticeably annoyed on the outside.
This sort of thing does happen from time to time with me.

The kid (21yo) I have working with me really is great, only he IS 21 years old. He does not think he knows it all, but sometimes he thinks he knows better than me. He can be very belligerent, to the point where he ignores what I ask of him and does what he wants. 90% of the time he gets what I was meaning and is truly sorry, but he tends to forget that when the next episode rolls around.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think what would annoy me the most is NOT SAYING ANYTHING! I mean, stuff happens, we all know that, but knowing this is supposed to be re-used, let someone know- Cmon!


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Marc, I am totally with you on this one. Only I wouldn't care if it was a $2 part.
> If it was know that it was to be re-used I'd be pissed inside. Noticeably annoyed on the outside.
> This sort of thing does happen from time to time with me.
> 
> The kid (21yo) I have working with me really is great, only he IS 21 years old. He does not think he knows it all, but sometimes he thinks he knows better than me. He can be very belligerent, to the point where he ignores what I ask of him and does what he wants. 90% of the time he gets what I was meaning and is truly sorry, but he tends to forget that when the next episode rolls around.


I used to enjoy a new pup. I'd take my time, house break him, teach him to fetch, roll over, or play dead. I looked forward to working him every day, teaching him things and seeing him grow. Somewhere in my mid thirties, all that changed. Now I'd just as soon not train anyone. My patience has disappeared, and I am no longer willing (able?) to put up with the stuff you have to to turn out a first rate electrician. I know that's a shortcoming on my part, as our responsibility as experienced electricians is to teach the next generation, but after the third time in a row the little bugger poops on the carpet, I'm ready to send him back to the pound! I guess it's hard for this old dog to teach new tricks.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

i found a good piece of pipe does wonder for teaching a young pup.... i had a first year working with me on a pipe run. i had taught him about all the deducts and multipliers so it was his turn to bend, and i would measure and install. all morning every piece of pipe he bend was either short or long... couldnt get any thing right.... by noon i was very pissed.. the last stick of pipe he bent before lunch i threw accross the room he ducked and it hit the wall with a racket.. he went his own way for lunch and i was worried he wouldnt come back after lunch.. he came back and every pipe he bent the rest of the day was right on the money... now im not proud of the fact that i lost my temper and threw the pipe... but it got his attention, and he was a much better pipe bender after that time.


----------



## ChristopherSprks (Feb 11, 2007)

_


MDShunk said:



I just assume that if you give someone a bit of work to do, they'll do it as well as I would, and they don't need a babysitter.

Click to expand...

_ 
*You will never find anyone who will do the job as well as you think you can. I mean never. Unless that person does it better.*


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> i found a good piece of pipe does wonder for teaching a young pup.... i had a first year working with me on a pipe run. i had taught him about all the deducts and multipliers so it was his turn to bend, and i would measure and install. all morning every piece of pipe he bend was either short or long... couldnt get any thing right.... by noon i was very pissed.. the last stick of pipe he bent before lunch i threw accross the room he ducked and it hit the wall with a racket.. he went his own way for lunch and i was worried he wouldnt come back after lunch.. he came back and every pipe he bent the rest of the day was right on the money... now im not proud of the fact that i lost my temper and threw the pipe... but it got his attention, and he was a much better pipe bender after that time.


 
Maybe after the pipe came flying by he decided to stay off the cellphone after lunch and actually use a tape measure. I had to tell a new kid on Thursday "if I see that cell in your hand again today while your on this job you'll have to see a proctologist to get it back". He looked like he was gonna cry when it rang in the truck on the way to a job the next morning.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Maybe after the pipe came flying by he decided to stay off the cellphone after lunch and actually use a tape measure. I had to tell a new kid on Thursday "if I see that cell in your hand again today while your on this job you'll have to see a proctologist to get it back". He looked like he was gonna cry when it rang in the truck on the way to a job the next morning.


 
I had a cub that would not put that cellphone down. I would be standing in front of a panel, making it up and trying to get him to absorb something, anything, and that cell would ring. For awhile I was polite and asked if I was boring him,but he wouldn't take the hint. I finally had to tell him to put that thing away and pay attention. Don't the people who call have jobs? He used to get calls anytime of the day.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> I had a cub that would not put that cellphone down. I would be standing in front of a panel, making it up and trying to get him to absorb something, anything, and that cell would ring. For awhile I was polite and asked if I was boring him,but he wouldn't take the hint. I finally had to tell him to put that thing away and pay attention. _Don't the people who call have jobs? _He used to get calls anytime of the day.


 
I don't think so or else they are screwing off as well. This kid had his phone ring all day or else the email or voicemail tone beeping. He asked not to go back out with me this week, so they laid him off Monday.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I don't think so or else they are screwing off as well. This kid had his phone ring all day or else the email or voicemail tone beeping. He asked not to go back out with me this week, so they laid him off Monday.


Been out of the biz for a while. Is there a reg that allows an employee to steal time from his employer via cell phone now-a-days. "Bring home a loaf of bread honey"

Glad I am gone, gents . . .

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Been out of the biz for a while. Is there a reg that allows an employee to steal time from his employer via cell phone now-a-days. "Bring home a loaf of bread honey"
> 
> Glad I am gone, gents . . .
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


Technology is great in the right hand and proper amounts. Remember how quiet jobs were before Nextels and cellphones? All you could hear was work.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Remember how quiet jobs were before Nextels and cellphones? All you could hear was work.


 
And pagers. I *HATE* pagers.  


If cell phones are an issue with helpers, or anyone else for that matter, they can leave it home or in the truck.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Technology is great in the right hand and proper amounts. Remember how quiet jobs were before Nextels and cellphones? All you could hear was work.


I whole heartedly agree, and I do relish those quiet times

Most of my projects required us to check our technology at the door, no exception, and one man quit on account of it. Good ridnence.

When I reported to work, I was expected to work! No nextel beep beep beeps . . . and no time was included in our project estimates for taking grocery lists, and those love you honeys.

Guess we have to get with the technology, or leave. I left.

Good luck to you survivors.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I am only a foreman on my jobs and I always rag about cell use with our guys but, it is hard when every other guy on the job is on them constantly and our guys see that behavior. I don't see how most of them get anything done. And from what I hear it isn't for a grocery list or anything domestic.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I work alone 90% of the time so talking on the phone ties up my hand and keeps me from working and making money. I have a brother who retired a couple of years ago and can't get it thru his head that not everyone else is bored. He calls me too often during the day to chat. I got a bluetooth last fall and it has been great. Leaves both hands free to keep on working while I listen to my bro and grunt once in a while. Another sparky who helps me out on large jobs from time to time kept getting tied up on his cell while we were trying to pull wire on a job last fall. I bought him a Jabra bluetooth on woot.com for $9.99. Solved the waiting around problem. Plus, when doing pulls with him the voice dialing made it handy to communicate hands free. You do get some weird looks while using a bluetooth. I was up on a lift working on the sanctuary ceiling last winter while having a rather heated argument on the phone with a sales rep. When I finally hung up there were 5 people from the church down below waiting to talk to me about some change orders. They were looking at me like I was nuts. I assured them that the conversation they over-heard was with an actual person, not just a voice in my head.


----------

